# Ausländische Ip`s sperren



## webguru2009 (21. September 2009)

Hi,

ich weiß es klingt vielleicht blöd aber ich möchte auf meinem Suse 10.3 Root, es so einstellen, das er nur Ip`s aus Deutschland erlauben soll.
Nutzer aus anderen Ländern soll er sperren.

Ich kenne die Variante über IpTables aber das wäre eine Rießen Liste und da wüsste ich nicht ob ich alle hätte, deshalb frage ich lieber ob es eine andere Variante gibt.


----------



## Enumerator (21. September 2009)

Moin!

So blöd klingt das gar nicht, mir gehen die ewigen _authentication failure_s auch auf die nerven. Ich persönlich bin mit fail2ban recht zufrieden - damit kann man zwar nicht diverse asiatische Staaten komplett aussperren, aber immerhin minimiert es die Chancen extrem.

Ansonsten kannst Du noch mit iptables ganze IP-Bereiche sperren. Die für Dich interesanten sind nicht allzu viele.

Gruß
Enum


----------



## webguru2009 (21. September 2009)

fail2ban sieht recht Interesannt aus.

Gibt es nicht eine Variante wo man sagt: Nur Deutschland darf zugreifen?


----------

